# Is There A Way To Get Out Off EW Composer Cloud X (12 Months)



## calebfaith (Jun 6, 2018)

Basically the title. I don't seem to use much of their stuff anymore and was wondering if anyone knew of a way to get out of it? I'm halfway through the 12 month commitment.

Thanks,
Caleb


----------



## fretti (Jun 7, 2018)

If you committed for 12 months, I don't think there is a way to cancel/get out midway. You only can (afaik) cancel the auto renewal in your account, so it won't subscribe for another 12 months...

Maybe you find something more helpful in their terms and conditions (probably somewhere under point 5 Payment terms):
http://www.soundsonline.com/static/eastwest-terms-and-conditions.html

From that it seems that only they can cancel your subscription...


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jun 7, 2018)

A contract is a contract unfortunately, hard to get out of. 

You could perhaps send them an email and explain your situation and offer to buy another EastWest product of equal or greater value than what the remainder of your contract is worth, on the provision that they let you out of your current contract. That way, they still make their money. I don't think it would work, but worth a try.


----------



## Vischebaste (Jun 7, 2018)

This is why I really hope the whole industry doesn't end up going down the subscription route.


----------



## calebfaith (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah I thought as much. Thankyou everyone


----------



## jiffybox (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm with you, Caleb. Fortunately mine ends in August. Anybody know what I can do with my Gold hard drive?


----------



## calebfaith (Jun 8, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> I'm with you, Caleb. Fortunately mine ends in August. Anybody know what I can do with my Gold hard drive?



Yeah mines not till december... 
Reformat it and use it for other things?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 12, 2018)

You probably should have read the user agreement before committing, they also have a month-to-month plan.


----------



## calebfaith (Jun 12, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> You probably should have read the user agreement before committing, they also have a month-to-month plan.



Yeah I know. My work situation has changed quite suddenly from being a full-time composer to a VR game programmer so I'm not using my music products anywhere near as much.

Also their last few releases have not lived up to their reputation imo and have left me very disappointed.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 12, 2018)

calebfaith said:


> Yeah I know. My work situation has changed quite suddenly from being a full-time composer to a VR game programmer so I'm not using my music products anywhere near as much.
> 
> Also their last few releases have not lived up to their reputation imo and have left me very disappointed.


 
I wonder if you can transfer the remaining months to someone else willing to pay?? Might be worth looking into.


----------

